# Ever seen one of these?



## mquigley69 (Oct 10, 2009)

I found this in my dads shed the other day. Thought I would see if anyone had ever seen one before. It has a double rod tip, built in line counter, and a pick that stres in the handle. The rod also folds back aginst the reel. Not sure what that is for, I don't think there would be any back lash with that reel.:lol: It seems to be built quite well. I think I'll try it out this weekend.


----------



## djvan (Jan 10, 2006)

Had a similar one but a little newer (no steel in handle) mine had a trigger in front of the reel to pull for jigging action. I don't know what happened to mine. I don't recall ever using it.

DougV>


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

My neighbor just brought one over to see if could fix it. His had an actual reel on it though. Pocket Fisherman its called he has the manual and everything, top of the handle has a little tacklebox on it.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Made by K-Tel 
Sold at your local Revco Drugs..............:lol:


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

I can't remember exactly, but I think it was called a "Thrumming Rod", and was sold by Normark (Rapala) , at least one version was.......I think, ........maybe..... Capnhook...I think


----------



## gillsrgr8er (May 11, 2009)

Capnhook...

Believe you are correct


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

There is one currently made like that and I believe it was a marmooska thumbing rod. I saw it on either fish307 or fishusa. I may buy one for next season.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

djvan said:


> Had a trigger in front of the reel to pull for jigging action.
> DougV>


back in the late 70's, i kept on hearing a clicking sound coming from this guy on the ice. that was it. bugged the crap out of me. & he was 20 yards away
why not just use your wrist ?


----------



## IrishHillsGriffin (Jan 5, 2009)

My dad has a few of those he collects old poles and reels but he has a few that are not that old


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

I bought a pickup load of ice fishing gear from a guy acouple of years ago, and there was 2 rods similar to that included with the stuff. Only had a single tip on the front made from black plastic, the rest of the rod looked just like the one you have, I'll find it and get a pic up here.


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)




----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

The reel had BOOMERANG made in FINLAND wrote on it, and on the handle is a sticker that reads TEHO
2
NORMARK


----------



## moreychuck (Aug 19, 2006)

got one and several of the newer models. normark finland same people make the raps
nice rod once get used to the style


----------



## sanilac (Jan 22, 2009)

One of my buddys wanted to go out ice fishing this year with me and dug around his Dads basement . He shows up to fish and pulled one identical to the 2nd one pictured out. I laughed at him it had wire line spooled on it. I put some new line on it and he chaught some fish, cool little pole. He s not much of a fisherman and has no idea were his dad got it.


----------



## kelley (Aug 26, 2016)

mquigley69 said:


> I found this in my dads shed the other day. Thought I would see if anyone had ever seen one before. It has a double rod tip, built in line counter, and a pick that stres in the handle. The rod also folds back aginst the reel. Not sure what that is for, I don't think there would be any back lash with that reel.:lol: It seems to be built quite well. I think I'll try it out this weekend.





sanilac said:


> One of my buddys wanted to go out ice fishing this year with me and dug around his Dads basement . He shows up to fish and pulled one identical to the 2nd one pictured out. I laughed at him it had wire line spooled on it. I put some new line on it and he chaught some fish, cool little pole. He s not much of a fisherman and has no idea were his dad got it.





mquigley69 said:


> I found this in my dads shed the other day. Thought I would see if anyone had ever seen one before. It has a double rod tip, built in line counter, and a pick that stres in the handle. The rod also folds back aginst the reel. Not sure what that is for, I don't think there would be any back lash with that reel.:lol: It seems to be built quite well. I think I'll try it out this weekend.





mquigley69 said:


> I found this in my dads shed the other day. Thought I would see if anyone had ever seen one before. It has a double rod tip, built in line counter, and a pick that stres in the handle. The rod also folds back aginst the reel. Not sure what that is for, I don't think there would be any back lash with that reel.:lol: It seems to be built quite well. I think I'll try it out this weekend.


----------

